# EasyCap Black Screen



## sUk_Aequitas (Oct 13, 2010)

If someone can help me with this when i try to record there is a black screen that flickers green sometimes and when i click *record* i get unexpected error file unusable or corrupted i am using ulead movie wizard my computer is a old emachines


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you able to view the video input from the EasyCap?

Uninstall, reboot, and reinstall all drivers and software.


----------

